# Hello from Lancashire!



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I joined this forum recently to learn more about mice, since I'll be looking to get some (three or four does for pets) in a month or so's time. In the short time I've been here I have learned so much - you're all such knowledgeable people.

When I'm ready for my mice I'll be looking for breeders who either live in or can transport to the Pendle area in East Lancashire. But until (and after) that I'm just reading everything on here!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forums, Fraction


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome, Kallan! I'm looking forward to getting to know people here.


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you, Anne!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you

:welcome1


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice to see another fancier in East Lancs Welcome

Paul


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks Tratallen!

Hi Paul! Didn't realise there were other East Lancs mouse people here, really.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

